# Caribbean Vacations Forums > St. Maarten/St. Martin Travel Forum >  >  Fighting back

## Peter NJ

Wow!! 3 guys did a home invasion at 3pm today and the Americans fought back..2 bad guys escaped but one bad guy strangled by the Americans...This will be interesting

----------


## KevinS

This occurred at Oyster Pond on SXM.

http://www.sxmislandtime.com/compone...d-robbery.html

http://www.thedailyherald.com/index....news&Itemid=54

----------


## NHDiane

WOW...what a story!! Frightening...can't wait to hear how the investigation proceeds

----------


## LindaP

Wow Peter, that's pretty crazy. There's too much of this crazy- stuff going on , on the islands now.

----------


## katva

Xxxxxxx

----------


## Earl

Me thinks that the thugs chose the wrong villa and occupants.

----------

